# Gizmo's Drone Videos



## Gizmo (22/11/16)

I got my first proper drone on while on holiday at the South Coast - Durban. A DJI Phantom, I also have a DJI Mavic on preorder which will hopefully arrive before christmas.

This thread will be used to upload all my drone adventures. First one up below:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/16)

I have got to get me one of these! 

Next time we need more of you and Stroods in the video...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/11/16)

Gizmo said:


> I got my first proper drone on while on holiday at the South Coast - Durban. A DJI Phantom, I also have a DJI Mavic on preorder which will hopefully arrive before christmas.
> 
> This thread will be used to upload all my drone adventures. First one up below:




Nice video.

My last drone my battery died on me and rest is history (she died a slow and painful death along with my credit card to repair her )

I just play with mini drones now (not fpv).
The lights are for when flying in darker conditions for orientation purpose.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/1/17)

So I also flew the Phantom, because warrens Mavic arrived so the Phantom is technically mine now 

My video editing skills and flying skills could use some work but I will get there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/1/17)

Drone Sunday  Emmarentia Dam.

This one was taken with the Phantom (which I have now claimed as my own ) Warren also flew his Mavic which was his Christmas present, videos to follow

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (15/1/17)

Two videos edited

Emmarentia Dam Fun Day with the Mavic

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (15/1/17)

Gizmo said:


> Two videos edited
> 
> Emmarentia Dam Fun Day with the Mavic




Super video @Gizmo 
Lovely!!!


----------



## Gizmo (13/3/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Gizmo (13/3/17)

Few stills taken as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (14/3/17)

Great video @Gizmo 
Things look so different from up there!
Loved the parts above the clouds
And then when it came to land on the side of the road

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kingkhili (14/3/17)

Very cool, now i want a Drone!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Gizmo (16/7/17)

A little video a put together of our Trip through Europe. Only Cities I did not film was Cologne, Germany and Paris, France.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/17)

That was awesome @Gizmo! The quality was amazing! Was the last shot with the drone following the car in automatic?


----------



## Gizmo (16/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> That was awesome @Gizmo! The quality was amazing! Was the last shot with the drone following the car in automatic?



No Robster, I was controlling it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/17)

Gizmo said:


> No Robster, I was controlling it.



Epic! I guess that was 4K because the quality was movie HD Baby!


----------



## Gizmo (16/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic! I guess that was 4K because the quality was movie HD Baby!



Nothing less then 4K with my videos

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/2/18)

My 30th birthday with my drone in Mauritius.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

